# Our plots in their most basic form



## Androxine Vortex (Jul 30, 2012)

Looking at all of the novels I am currently working on, I try to think back of how I first got the idea for it. The one novel began with just an idea for a character that I liked: A sort of a [email protected]$$ demon hunter. That was it; that was the basic foundation for the novel. I eventually began giving him a background and a story and then a conflict to go with it and before you know it, I had an entire plot planned out. And all of it came from the basic idea of a cool character that I randomly happened to think of. 

Another novel started with the thought a battle scene I had been daydreaming about in my head while I was on break at work. I imagined a bunch of demonic forces fighting knights with holy powers. Just that basic idea allowed me to expand on it and expand on it and now it has turned into what will hopefully become a four novel series. I imagined why they were fighting and then what were some characters that would have significance in it? What conflicts were there? And so on and so forth.

So take a look at some of your work. What was the first idea or thought that you had that eventually drove you to create the story that you are working on now?


----------



## Ireth (Jul 30, 2012)

_Winter's Queen_ went through quite an odd evolution before crystallizing as what it is now. It began as the story of a woman who is cursed, and her quest to look for a cure; along the way she meets a man who is hunting for his kidnapped daughter, and as the two travel they fall in love. I began wondering what the daughter's side of the story was, who she was kidnapped by and why; eventually the story became that of a human girl kidnapped by a Fae prince who wished to marry her, while her father and uncle sought to rescue her. The woman from the original idea was deleted, but I might eventually write her story in a different way. The idea behind the sequel, _Summer's Pawn_, is much more straightforward: "What'll happen when the consequences of their actions catch up with the heroes?"

_Low Road_ began as an idea presented by my mother: "You should write a book about a Scottish vampire named Olan!" I took the thought and ran with it, giving the guy a past, present and future. His story has changed a LOT in the telling, and spawned an extensive history, mainly involving the villain and what he was like before he became evil.


----------



## Feo Takahari (Jul 30, 2012)

Well, my current project began with something I thought while mulling over a question of philosophy: "Just because you go to Hell for doing something doesn't mean it's bad, it just means the universe is bad." From this, I built a character who'd gone to Hell and come back, and who felt a tremendous amount of guilt for something that really wasn't all that awful. Then I started mulling over the mechanics of the setting, and it grew and grew.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jul 30, 2012)

Feo Takahari said:


> Well, my current project began with something I thought while mulling over a question of philosophy: "Just because you go to Hell for doing something doesn't mean it's bad, it just means the universe is bad." From this, I built a character who'd gone to Hell and come back, and who felt a tremendous amount of guilt for something that really wasn't all that awful. Then I started mulling over the mechanics of the setting, and it grew and grew.



Sounds like an interesting premise. I think a lot of good movies and books originally came from a, "what if" mentality.


----------



## Ankari (Jul 30, 2012)

Mine is the story of a people rising against their masters, their heritage, and the plots of various nations to become their own nation.  That is about as basic as I can put it.


----------



## Lorna (Jul 30, 2012)

The idea behind my world - 'the world is an artwork' - actually creating a fantasy world from this idea came to me when I was working with horses on an event yard in Hertfordshire whilst thinking about Nietzsche's _The Birth of Tragedy_ And this world being dominated by technology and nature / the elements and the arts biting back. 

The very first time I began to write it my MC was a school girl (now the 'good visionary' and a minor character) taken by a magician (now my MC) to a weird and wacky world that was like a fantasy version of 'The Futurist Manifesto' crossed with Sonic the Hedgehog. It featured mechanical pegasi and a villain like Robotnik. Boy, have things changed.


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 30, 2012)

So mine began when I was 14.... I started by trying to write my own short story based on the main characters from the Dragonlance Chronicles. Of course, I eventually wanted to create my own original...but for a long time I had difficulty creating my own world that could deviate from the only narrow fantasy world I knew. 

So over the next few years, I did a lot more reading and my knowledge of fantasy expanded, as well as the scope of ideas I could draw from. Eventually, the story grew, and I became less and less attached to my original inspiration. That was when I could start creating my own fantasy world, and no longer had to use every cliche in the book... the grumpy dwarf, the angry wizard and the muscle-head brother, the God in goofy wizard disguise, and the half-elf leader who didn't know his parents. 

My actual story, I don't know where it "originated" anymore. I've had so many re-writes, dreams, moments of inspiration, start-overs, and complete overhauls that the only remaining thing from my original is the main character. And even he has changed a lot.


----------



## ThinkerX (Jul 30, 2012)

Hmmm...

Various stories I think I can salvage, each with a different genesis:

From World 1:

'To Cross the Sea of Shadows' ... been so long I don't remember the exact idea of origin.  The inspiration for the part I have was a sort of 'character study' between two radically different people who do not trust each other yet have to work together.

'After Battle' (Yes, its a horrid title)...inspiration here was from the poem 'To the Dark Tower Childe Roland did come' I might have mangled the poem title a bit.  Very powerful imagery.  Basically, my story is about a lowly foot soldier wandering about a scene of near total destruction - the aftermath of a cataclasmic battle.

'Labyrinth' ... well at the time I wrote the first version I felt I was lost in a vast maze of more than one sort. (delivery job, dealing with a baffling bureaucracy, ect).  So I tossed in some Lovecraft and made it into a story.

'Cenotaph City' ... a new one, from what I was able to salvage of a 'idea' presented by a friend.  (about 80% of his idea was a Glen Cook rippoff, so I had to make do with the rest).

'Empire'...another new one.  Starting point for the first book was the first few lines of an online Warhammer Fantasy Roleplaying adventure.  I found the opening to be very believable and very chilling...but I ignored everything else in that adventure.

From World 2:

'Falling Towers' was inspired by an old 'play by mail' game from the early 1980's.  The game set up an interesting world situation but didn't do anything with it.  I saw story potential in the situation, started writing...and made the elementary mistake of combining my working notes with the story.

'Pilgrim' is inspired by a novalla from Kim Stanly Robinson and from LeGuins 'EarthSea'.  Down through the years, I've made several efforts to get underway with it, only to find each time that despite a lot of worldbuilding, I didn't know the characters or their culture well enough to tell the story.  As a result, I have notes and fragments.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jul 30, 2012)

When I first got into Warhammer 40K I made my own Space Marine Chapter and made their background and stuff but then decided I wanted to take that story and actually use it for a novel. Just had to change some things around but I would say 95% is exactly the same.


----------



## Jabrosky (Jul 30, 2012)

Androxine Vortex said:


> The one novel began with just an idea for a character that I liked: A sort of a [email protected]$$ demon hunter. That was it; that was the basic foundation for the novel. I eventually began giving him a background and a story and then a conflict to go with it and before you know it, I had an entire plot planned out. And all of it came from the basic idea of a cool character that I randomly happened to think of.


A lot of my story ideas have begun similarly. I start with visual images of my characters and attempt to build stories around them. Other times I may imagine a setting and devise characters and plots within it.


----------



## Patchwork_Turtle (Jul 30, 2012)

My current WIP actually came from the splicing together of 3 different concepts that I never expected would be able to coexist.

The first was a twist on the Myst game series. I was thinking one day, "instead of writing places, what if they wrote people..."

The second was a dream I had, in which there was a lot of chaos at the port of a cruise ship, and a girl named Taylor went missing. Her family accused me of being her, and by the end of the dream, they almost had me convinced that there was a chance I _was_ her, and that something strange was going on. I woke up wanting to make a story out of that one.

The third was extremely minor, but it was the glue that finally put everything together. My mind rearranged the word Facebook into 'Book of Faces', and the first verse of a prophecy-like poem followed. Eventually turned out not to become a prophecy in my novel, but a fairly elaborate assassination plot.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Jul 30, 2012)

My basic idea was this:

What would _really_ happen if one, person, just one person in the whole world, suddenly developed magic powers?


----------



## Claire (Jul 31, 2012)

Mine came from a bad dream; one of those that stays with you all day long and you can't quite shake it. After about 6 hours of trying to forget the imagery, I realized this might make a cool story. The "what ifs" took off from there. In my dream, my husband and I got a flat tire and someone stopped to help us, but wound up abducting him and later in my dream I was in a remote forest of some sort, trying to find him. I thought about how it would translate into a fantasy setting, and what the characters would be like (it isn't me and my husband in the story - that was just a springboard for the concept). Once I had a basic idea of what the central plot would be, I started thinking about the world, backstory, etc. and it took off from there.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Jul 31, 2012)

Thousand Skies is about a young man who is pulled into an alternate dimension by a beautiful princess who asks him to be her bodyguard. Many, many asses are then kicked. The basic theme is: What if a person who was born in the wrong time and place suddenly finds himself in exactly the _right_ time and place?


----------



## Jabrosky (Jul 31, 2012)

Anders Ã„mting said:


> Thousand Skies is about a young man who is pulled into an alternate dimension by a beautiful princess who asks him to be her bodyguard. Many, many asses are then kicked. The basic theme is: What if a person who was born in the wrong time and place suddenly finds himself in exactly the _right_ time and place?


A story I was working on a few days ago had a vaguely similar premise in that it was about a young mercenary who wanted to fight for the love of a beautiful queen. Unfortunately I am not sure if I really should continue the story; it has its roots in my personal romantic fantasies and I question the likelihood of a common warrior shacking up with royalty. I'd hate to toss the whole project into my already swollen scrap pile though.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jul 31, 2012)

I've been doing little short stories to support my world building project. They were originally meant just to illustrate the world from the perspective of its inhabitants. However, after having written a bunch of them I realized they might be used as the foundation of a bigger, more interesting story.
I'm still writing these same little short stories, but now I'm aware they may connect with each other I have a slightly different approach to them.


----------



## Zero Angel (Jul 31, 2012)

My world idea started with a child in human form that is unaware that he is a dragon because her mother was also unaware of her own heritage. His village is burned and he escapes by transforming (this is at the age of like 0-1-ish). This eventually snowballed as I started liking the world more than the original short story. 

My first novel was created as an origin story for a super awesome character I invented in this world. As I was building him up, I became more and more interested in how he developed the moral compass, abilities and desires that formed his character. 

In fact, this is extremely backwards. The dragon character was set about 10-20 years after the "super awesome character" reached the height of his power, which is at least ten years after his origin story -_-


----------



## Saigonnus (Jul 31, 2012)

I have a few stories in the works; my main one came from the concept I had of a villain that isn't typical and doesn't even really exist (he did at one point but died), a fabrication by those who "serve" him and them doing what they want to, while making it the will of this villain.


----------



## Saigonnus (Jul 31, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> My basic idea was this:
> 
> What would _really_ happen if one, person, just one person in the whole world, suddenly developed magic powers?



Once it was public knowledge, EVERYONE would want them for something... villains wanting them to use that power for evil... doctors and scientists wanting to study it... and zealots trying to kill them.


----------



## Telcontar (Jul 31, 2012)

A lot of my stories have their genesis in a small seed like this, usually an event that I need to give background and support with a plot, but sometimes as little as a line of dialogue I think sounds cool (though I usually construct short stories around them rather than anything larger). 

My current novel started from the idea of total genetic transformation, from one species to another, while keeping the mind intact. What would it require? What are the dangers? And most importantly: what circumstances would call for such a thing?


----------



## Christopher Wright (Jul 31, 2012)

So my current WIP was based on a feeling I got one day as I was driving from where I lived in Fredericksburg, VA to where my grandparents lived in Charlottesville, VA. You usually get there by taking 20 up, but I decided to take a longer route and drive up 3 until I hit 29.

... It was a much longer drive. It was also a more secluded drive--I was driving at night and there were these long stretches of road where all you saw to the left and right were trees. Occasionally a break, and you'd see a single house out in a field, and then just trees again. And all of a sudden I wondered what would happen if I just pulled over to the side of the road and walk through the trees and see what was on the other side of them. It was a weird, eerie feeling, and in the back of my mind I thought that would be a neat story to tell. It took me about 20 years to get around to it.


----------



## yachtcaptcolby (Jul 31, 2012)

_Shotgun_ started off with the simple idea of recreating Men in Black with fantasy creatures instead of aliens.

My latest WIP is about a man who steals Death's girlfriend and tries to save himself by hooking Death up with someone new.


----------



## danr62 (Jul 31, 2012)

I was brainstorming for book ideas with my wife and she said "You should have an Egyptian princess".

She said she liked Egyptian themes, then changed her mind and said she likes Persian themes better. So now I'm working on a novel in a Persian-like world and with some light steampunk thrown in, along with other fantasy elements.


----------



## BeigePalladin (Jul 31, 2012)

right now working on a project that is an unholy merger of three previous ideas that I couldn't get out my head when I was ill and now seems to be a good idea...

the main plot for my thing focuses at first around actions to bring down a large, anti-technological terrorist orginization. From there it branches when the reasons for their actions where explained and a new threat rises.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Jul 31, 2012)

Saigonnus said:


> Once it was public knowledge, EVERYONE would want them for something... villains wanting them to use that power for evil... doctors and scientists wanting to study it... and zealots trying to kill them.



Exactly. My NIP diverged from that idea a bit (more than one person develops the power), but I do have an outline for a story set in the modern day about a guy who develops super-strength and invulnerability, and how he ends up trying to use his powers for good. (He _is_ literally the only person in the world with a superpower.)


----------



## Shockley (Jul 31, 2012)

Now that I'm actually writing fantasy again:

 A boy (possibly more, who knows) wants to escape the slum he was born in.


----------



## Dan (Aug 7, 2012)

My ideas typically start in a very visual form; I'll envision a specific scene, or a character and then I'll rapidly build out from there.

Sadly this usually happens (99% of the time) just before I am about to enter a deep sleep, so I forget most of ideas come the morning.

I've managed to resurrect a few ideas, but not in their entire form. 

Two ideas that I am working on at the moment, well planning / writing: a) Bound in Blood, and b) Iron Tale.

A) Started off as planned history of a world prior to a 'planned' novel. Turned into the start of a novel.

B) Started off with a single character, alone in a waste land (Iron Landscape). Finds a robot, fixes him. Become friends. Accidentally kill someone, then the guy loses it and starts killing more people, until it gets to a point where the two are hunted down. Needs more work.... 

And in visual form, animation / live-film: S-44 Infinitum.

S-44 started as an idea for an easy-to-make film which involved two actors, and one location. Nothing else. 

It's essentially about a deep-space craft which has had a catastrophic failure and the two crew members have fifteen-minutes to live. So the film will be fifteen minutes long, and it consist entirely of a dialogue between the two men; they will discuss life, their beliefs, what they think the overall big picture is, what happens when people die, where do they go? Do they go anywhere? And so on, until at the end the oxygen finally runs out, and the film ends with a slow pull back from the two men, out of crafts small window and out into deep space past planets, stars, and so on.

I don't know if anyone else has noticed, but just before sleep the brain, or at least mine does, becomes incredibly fast at generating ideas, characters, plots, and figuring out details. I wish my brain were like that all the time.


----------



## FireBird (Aug 7, 2012)

Dan said:


> I don't know if anyone else has noticed, but just before sleep the brain, or at least mine does, becomes incredibly fast at generating ideas, characters, plots, and figuring out details. I wish my brain were like that all the time.



I tend to do this too. It's sort of funny because instead of sleeping I'll just think and think, and before I know it I have to get up in a few hours to go to work. 

I think my plot boiled down to the most basic level is two countries who are both on the verge of civil war are going to war with each other. It's quite fun to write actually.


----------



## Jabrosky (Aug 7, 2012)

Dan said:


> My ideas typically start in a very visual form; I'll envision a specific scene, or a character and then I'll rapidly build out from there.


Funny, this is usually the case for me too, although not often before a deep sleep.


----------



## shangrila (Aug 8, 2012)

The story I'm working on started with a what if; what if a Spartan returned from a battle without his shield?

For anyone wondering, the Spartans used to say "come back with your shield or on it". Basically, the shields were so heavy that you couldn't outrun an enemy while holding it. So, you either came back victorious or dead.


----------



## ScipioSmith (Aug 8, 2012)

The most basic idea for my story came when I was playing Medieval Total War ten years ago, and I suddenly had a vision of an assassin on a rooftop about to take out an enemy diplomat. I then wrote the first page and created the characters.

Since then, the sidekick has become the hero, the hero has shed all of the wet-blanket qualities I thought he needed to be the hero and become a harder, cooler figure, and the political intrigue plot has been pushed back to the sequels. About the only thing that hasn't changed that much is the Empire as a setting.


----------

